# Anyone run trucks like this?



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

A lot more people seem to be running these around here.

Bryan


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Bryan alot of asphalt co around here run a six wheeler with a pusher axle but most that are big will run triaxles.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

We did, but one of my employees rolled it and a trailer and brand new crawler loader last week.Ours was a 96 mack ch612 with single axle with cheater,13ft box.Neat idea the will come close to hauling what a strait tandem will.Need to check your local weight laws to make sure it will all work out.


----------



## diginahole (Feb 1, 2001)

If I was spec'ing a truck like that I would rather see the Tag axle in the rear for a smaller turning radius when it's up.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

On uneven ground you will tend to get hung up more with a tag axle v.s. a pusher, also there could be a problem getting enough weight on your front axle with the drive axle centered on the box.


----------



## southside (Jan 9, 2000)

They do have a tendency to get hung up and "dry bogged". If you are
running tippers you would be better useing bogie (tandem) drive.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*AWW Hell!*

The crazy aussie is back! Where have you been Karl? We thought one of those croc's ate you up while you were bushhoggin!

Good to hear from you!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The co who paved my drive yesterday had two 77 Loadstar 2070A one with bogey axle one without. He told me they just got the one with the bogeys back from the shop all the springs had to be replaced most were broken. Both trucks have same size body. Whats the purpose of the bogeys?


----------



## southside (Jan 9, 2000)

Dave, Yep,I'm still alive and kicking.Been so busy I've been running around at the speed of a thousand raped apes. 

thelawnguy, Purpose of bogey drive is mainly for traction.Tippers usually work on fairly rough sites and need the traction on dirt.
People usually go for lazy axle(tag axles) to save on tare weight.
Very few tippers here run lazy axles.


----------

